# Perfect Storm



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

You guys that have been thinking about taking a day off
and do some Bass Fishing, you might want to consider
this Thurs. Could be one of the best days of the year to
catch Big Fish...Conditions..... 3 nights prior, warm overnight lows...
Barometer tumbling... Ahead of a front... Wind, just right...
Overcast... And 2 days ahead of a Full Moon... Water Temp perfect...
It don't get no better than that.
Catch and Release Only!...Cause I said so.


----------

